# Centennial O\A



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

any news yet?


please ... judge bashing from people not at the trial only


does anyone have Derby or Qualifying results yet


why wasn't this trial canceled?


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Heard Black Magic's Pacesetter won the Qual, have no other placements tho.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Any callbacks yet?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to 2nd:
1,4,5,6,7,9,10,11,12,13,14,15,16,17,19,22,26,29,30
32,33,35,36,37,38,39

26 dogs


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Thanks Marci what times the race?


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to third:

Easier to post drops and they are:
9,11,16,35

Thanks Aaron...Pedro runs at 3:45 tomorrow. He's the favorite!!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open callbacks to fourth:
1-champ/Trott
4-Holland/Aycock
10-Ollie/Trott
12-Pacer/Boice
13-Pard/Clow
14-Bravo/Eckett
15-Arson/Trott
19-Sinner/Trott
22-Darbi/Trott
26-Kid/Eckett
29-Player/Eckett
38-Gale/Eckett
39-Daisy/Winters


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open results!

1st-Darbi/Trott!!!!!!!!!
2nd-Daisy/ Winters
3rd-Ollie/Trott
4th-Holland/Aycock
RJ-Champ/Trott
Jams
12-pacer/Boice
13-Pard/Clow
14-Bravo/Eckett
15-Arson/Trott
19-Sinner/Trott
26-Kid/Eckett

I'm over the moon!!
Darbi's proud momma

Marcy


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open results!
> 
> 1st-Darbi/Trott!!!!!!!!!
> 2nd-Daisy/ Winters
> ...


YAHOOOO Marcy!


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

congrats all but special thumbs up to Kenny and Ollie - Ollie is great dog with great owner and to our own favorite NT vet with Holland-I believe that is Holland's first open placement!! Ed is very passionate about all Kweezy pups and Holland may not be the frosting on the cake but he is proving to be the right sauce for the 'stake'...sorry,bad pun regards


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Congratulations! Darbi, Marcy, and Kenny...wasn't that long ago it seems that Darbi was a young pup in the Juniors. 

Sarita


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Good job Holland & Pacer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

*YEAH MARCY! *

And to Dr. Ed, too. I mean, it's about time. Holland is what 2 1/2 years old now? 

And congrats to DeWitt as well and I'm still waiting for the judge bashing from the people who are at home. Hopefully that will come soon. ;-)


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Woohoo Marcy, give Darbs a big hug for me and Harper!!!!!!


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Callbacks!

1.2.3.8.11.17.18.20.23.27.33.34.36


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

to the third


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

GBUSMCR said:


> Heard Black Magic's Pacesetter won the Qual, have no other placements tho.


 
I like it ...

"my dog's pup Tiger won, I don't care about anyone else tho"


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

So Marcy

would you trade Darbi's win for a third
and a Padro win

nope stupid question

but wow pretty hot weekend
even with a third

CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Well...DeWitt...Pedro's win would have paid a lot more than Darbi's, so I'll have to think about that.

Thanks for all the congrats...indeed a great week-end.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz Marcy, Great Weekend!

Gotta Be the Hats Regards,

Aaron*


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

pam ingham said:


> congrats all but special thumbs up to Kenny and Ollie - Ollie is great dog with great owner and to our own favorite NT vet with Holland-I believe that is Holland's first open placement!! Ed is very passionate about all Kweezy pups and Holland may not be the frosting on the cake but he is proving to be the right sauce for the 'stake'...sorry,bad pun regards


Dottie, who I believe is Holland's littermate got 2nd in the Open at Minot, ND trial yesterday. Dottie is owned by Colorado's own Rodney Bridgers.


----------



## Bruce L (Jun 14, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> any news yet?
> 
> 
> please ... judge bashing from people not at the trial only
> ...


Dee - try the decaf please.


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Callbacks

1,2,3,8,11,20,23,27,33,34


----------



## jharris (Nov 1, 2004)

DJ is really on a roll! Even handicapped by Larry running her this weekend she is still in a position to break her two week second place streak. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

BIG CONGRATULATIONS FROM ONTARIO MARCY!
Meg is proud of her momma too!!!​


----------



## DeWitt Boice (Aug 26, 2005)

Amateur results

1st - 8, Mootsie - Ted Shih
2nd - 11, Pacer - not sure
3rd - 27, Mozzie - Ted Shih
4th - 1, Daisy - Dave Winters
RJ - Chef - Ed Aycock
Jams:
2, Holland - Ed Aycock
23, DJ - Larry Morgan
33, Pete - John Goetl
34, George - Greg Braddford


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

DeWitt you are really full of yourself this weekend. :lol::lol:

Congratulations to you, Ted, and Dr. Ed!


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Congrats On the 2nd Dewitt!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats Ted and D.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

DeWitt Boice said:


> Amateur results
> 
> 1st - 8,* Mootsie - Ted Shih*
> 2nd - 11, *Pacer - not sure*
> ...



Congrats Gentlemen...well done to all three RTF'ers...Congrats to the others that placed or Jammed also (not sure if they are on the RTF too)


----------



## pam ingham (May 3, 2010)

what do Mootsie, Mozzie, Holland and Chef have in common besides rtf? easy, they all have the same momma! granted they all have pretty good poppas too, but don't discount the momma when it comes to picking a litter!


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

pam ingham said:


> what do Mootsie, Mozzie, Holland and Chef have in common besides rtf? easy, they all have the same momma! granted they all have pretty good poppas too, but don't discount the momma when it comes to picking a litter!


 One other thing is they all had the same trainer, Cherylon Loveland. Congrats to all in the Loveland Power Company.........


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats Ed and Ted as well as special recognition to Kweezy!


----------

